# Odd Foods or Strange Combinations You Like To Eat?



## Jill (Aug 24, 2011)

So... what are some of the strange things you like to eat? Either unusual or exotic foods, or just "weird" combinations?

Things I like to eat and don't have to worry about anyone asking me to share include:


Mandarin oranges with a little bit of ranch dressing
Melty vanilla ice-cream with salt on it (one of the few things I ever salt!)
Peanut butter, miracle whip and banana sandwiches
A "family favorite" (my mom ate it when she was pregnant with me and still likes it today) -- Ketchup Macaroni which is cooked elbow macaroni, ketchup, smart balance "butter" and splenda (a healthier version than back in the day -- as if this is health food)
Tablespoon or so of bacon bits as a snack. Not the real ones, got to be the fake ones

Then there are some perfectly normal and good foods that turn my stomach if I think too hard. I cannot eat unpeeled shrimp or lobster in the shell. The legs, segmented bodies, etc., just makes me think of insects and I can't do it. If they're pealed / shelled, then YUM, but not otherwise.

What about you? Do you have weird cravings or strange foods that you enjoy?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 24, 2011)

My kids make fun of me all the time cause one of my favorites is:

peanut butter and mayonase sandwich.

I also like to make jams & jellies, and like to eat rice chex ceral with a tablespoon of strawberry jam mixed in.

I can't eat soft shelled crabs, cause I don't like shells in my mouth, and I live in crab country.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 24, 2011)

All in all, I have to say no - I am one of those that doesnt like my food touching, LOL


----------



## SampleMM (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh Jill, I love elbow macaroni with ketchup.





also like.......


 

mashed potatoes with corn on top

I make a wrap sandwich with shrimp, cheese and corn (kind of a weird combo)

I love ranch and french for salad dressing

ketchup on scrambled eggs (Oh heck, ketchup makes everything better)

french fries dipped in vanilla ice cream


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't even know you can eat mashed potatoes w/o mixing in corn and all my eggs get ketchup.,. It's not just for macaroni


----------



## ohmt (Aug 24, 2011)

I also love mashed potatos with corn!

My favorite food is spinach and rice. I would eat it for every meal if I could. My grandmother makes it-cooks a roast and then cooks/browns the rice in the roast juices. Then she heats up frozen spinach and mixes it with the rice. I put soy sauce on it and mmmmmm so good! Everyone thinks it sounds awful when I describe it though.

I also love to put gravy on everything. Gravy makes everything better.

Soy sauce on broccoli-fresh or cooked

Plain peanut butter sandwiches


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2011)

ohmt said:


> My favorite food is spinach and rice. I would eat it for every meal if I could. My grandmother makes it-cooks a roast and then cooks/browns the rice in the roast juices. Then she heats up frozen spinach and mixes it with the rice. I put soy sauce on it and mmmmmm so good! Everyone thinks it sounds awful when I describe it though.


I think that sounds good and I'll be trying it!!! I love spinach (raw and cooked) and I love rice. I bet it would kick a** with a side of Mandarin oranges w/ a little ranch dressing





I forgot another real good thing to eat -- frozen peas that are cooked / heated with a little miracle whip and also lime jello made with sprite & apple sauce topped w/ miracle whip.

And, no, I am not under contract with Kraft to promote the use of Miracle Whip, Ranch Dressing and Ketchup



... but I know, though you all may deny it, you are just dying to try these concoctions





I must get this from my mom. She eats a lot of weird things, but too many of hers involve anchovies


----------



## tagalong (Aug 24, 2011)

Peanut butter as one of the condiments on hamburgers. Seriously good.

My mom used to love to spread sour cream on a slice of fresh bread and then sprinkle brown sugar all over it.

Cream cheese and ginger slices on rice crackers.

When I was little I loved Sandwich Spread sandwiches. No meat. Nothing except Sandwich Spread.


----------



## bonloubri (Aug 24, 2011)

> Peanut butter as one of the condiments on hamburgers. Seriously good.


Gotta try that.

I like peanut butter (extra crunchy) with most anything. Goes well with hot dogs, bologna, tuna fish salad sandwiches. You get the picture.  Also, add sliced cheddar cheese.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 24, 2011)

interesting food choices



One of my husbands favorite breakfasts is toast with peanut butter topped with a fried egg, (ewwww...I do not care for toast, pnut butter OR eggs)The weirdest thing I like is syrup on my ham (or eggs on the rare times I eat one) and ummm...canned sardines oh and I also like mashed potatoes and corn - creamed corn only tho French fries with cheese (mozzarella or cheese curd) and gravy, of course this is called poutine and our French Canadian compatriots get the credit.


----------



## dianemcc (Aug 24, 2011)

ketchup on my black eye peas and in my girts and eggs. mayo in my rice. The list could go on


----------



## Miniv (Aug 24, 2011)

Peanutbutter, mayo, and lettuce sandwiches....

Rice Vinegar sprinkled on brussel sprouts and on spinach.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 25, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> All in all, I have to say no - I am one of those that doesnt like my food touching, LOL


LOL me neither. If I could, I would eat off of a sectioned plate. I like my food rather plain and not mixed together. I used to eat one thing at a time, but eventually grew out of that. But I do enjoy saving the last bite as my favorite food so that is what I remember last.


----------



## heartkranch (Aug 25, 2011)

Favorite part of Thanksgiving. Turky, potatoes, corn, dressing, gravy ALL mixed up.

Lays potatoe chips with mustard.


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2011)

YUM! But you gotta have a little cranberry sauce on each forkful to really make it rock


----------



## jacks'thunder (Aug 25, 2011)

Potato chips(I like Lays also!!) and ice cold, homemade, chocolate cake with chocolate frosting...... milk chocolate flavor... yummm





I'm also one to save _"the best bite"_ for last!!! LOL!!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 25, 2011)

Got topic!

 

I used to eat cherrios with butter melted on them, we all did when we were kids.

 

I like mashed potatoes with corn.

 

Any kind of greens cooked.

 

I will eat or try anything. 





 

All seafood and shell fish, including oysters on the half shell.

 

Cow or any kind of animal balls...mmm

 

deep fried pickles with jalapenos...mmm

 

Yummy Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## RenMac Farm (Aug 25, 2011)

potato chips smashed up in ice cream!!! mmmm delicious... also peanut butter and bologna or ham sandwiches! Peanut butter and bananna sandwiches! I think those are my only ones..


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Aug 25, 2011)

Yum!

Cantelope slices with black pepper

Grits with pickle relish

Onion sandwiches

Apple slices sprinkled with chili powder or garlic salt

On the other hand, I have never liked peanut butter. It is so sticky and overpowering. I also cannot eat avocados. I don't know whether it is the sick color of green or the greasy taste, but I can't do it.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 25, 2011)

OhMyGosh....

I should have watied till after a normal dinner to read these.

I may not even eat dinner now LOL

Ketchup nor peanut butter never touch my mouth.

I am the pickiest eater in the world..I'd also prefer

my foods not to touch.

I eat lots of things just not in unusual combinations.


----------



## bjcs (Aug 25, 2011)

A little mayonise mixed in cold pork and beans

corn on mashed potatoes is a must

Kraft mac and cheese with ketchup mixed in

scrambled eggs with ketchup

potatoe chips with vanilla ice cream for the dip


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 25, 2011)

Chocolate ice cream....(a good chocolate) sprinkled w/crushed red pepper flakes or kosher salt


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2011)

I wonder if anyone would come if we hosted a potluck dinner?


----------



## splash's mom (Aug 26, 2011)

I like liverwurst on toast with relish. I know ... totally gross.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG



You folks are seriously messed up, LOL


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my Mom likes that, too!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Aug 26, 2011)

Liverwurst sandwhich with hawiian sweet onion chips and spicy brown mustard on it

Corn on the cob slathered in mayonaise, sprinkled with parmesan cheese and chili powder (kind of funny, I HATE mayonaise, lol)

Other than that, dont dare let me food touch


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Aug 27, 2011)

Cottage Cheese with green olives. Mmmmm. The mildness of the cottage cheese is a wonderful foil for the tangy olives.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Aug 27, 2011)

My Dad was a cook in WWII war...used to make what he called "Slop-Jop"....we grew up eating it...still like it but Tim prefers that I make it when he's out of town...so my 93yr old Mom and I have it for dinner when he's not looking...LOL

Pork n beans...heat up in skillet, add 3 eggs...scramble them together, when eggs are done its ready.

Tim says looks like 'up-chuck'....we just laugh!!

We didnt have alot of sweets growing up, sometimes Mom gave us bread with butter and brown sugar on it.

She liked bread with butter and ketchup...but I wasnt that keen on it


----------



## ohmt (Aug 27, 2011)

I remembered one last night when I was craving a snack! Lettuce with cottage cheese and sliced up pears (and a cherry in the middle). The first time my grandma asked me to try it I thought, 'no way'. It's one of my favorites now, plus it's a great 'healthy' snack.

My boyfriend's mom eats cottage cheese covered in maple syrup. I think it's disgusting, but she loves it.


----------



## myminis (Aug 27, 2011)

I like scrambled eggs bacon, or ham, hash browns or home fries, with syrup all over it. 

 

Also, like a Yam, or Sweet Potato with kernel corn and pineapple tidbits heated up, then with a slotted spoon put over a buttered potato, with sour cream on top. 

 

Really GOOD....


----------



## Miniv (Aug 27, 2011)

myminis said:


> I like scrambled eggs bacon, or ham, hash browns or home fries, with syrup all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YUM!!!!!


----------



## Miniv (Aug 27, 2011)

I've served this as a salad (like my mom used to) and people think I'm nuts....

Fresh Pear, peeled/corded on lettuce with a slice of cream cheese over it, and topped with a spoonful of mayo.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Aug 27, 2011)

I LOVE Lays potato chips with Ketchup!!!! I also like Cool Ranch Doritos dipped in Vanilla pudding, Syrup with bacon,eggs,and sausage, and Wendy's chicken nuggets dipped in Chocolate Frosty.

LOL I am so weird now!!!


----------



## minisch (Aug 27, 2011)

Cream Cheese and Olive sandwiches. My mother craved them when she was pregnant with me. I craved them when I was pregnant.


----------



## TangoMango (Aug 29, 2011)

I like spaghetti with Bleu cheese dressing.

And cottage cheese with yogurt. Not really too weird.


----------



## sundancer (Aug 30, 2011)

A saltine cracker with a marshmallow on it --- you toast it in the oven til the marshmallow is brown and soft! Yummy!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2011)

Y'all are making me hungry!!!


----------



## Katiean (Aug 30, 2011)

I like Ostrich meat. I really like it ground. I can do so much more with it that way. Some people will add other fats (pork or beef) to the ground meat. But I don't. When I ran out of ostrich meat I had a hard time going back to beef.

When I was pregnant I would eat peanut butter and pickle sandwiches. I don't care for it now.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 31, 2011)

my weird food i like would have to be chocolate and cheese together YUM


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 31, 2011)

> Fresh Pear, peeled/corded on lettuce with a slice of cream cheese over it, and topped with a spoonful of mayo.


I am SOOO gonna try this one...

I like plain salted chips with a ketchup/mayo "dip".


----------

